# statische methode quersumme



## noticestonez (19. Dez 2018)

Realisieren Sie eine statische Methode int quersumme(int), die die Quersumme einer Zahl berechnet. wäre nett wenn mir da einer helfen kann da ich keine rekursion benutzen darf


----------



## httpdigest (19. Dez 2018)

In dem Fall musst du dann wohl eine Schleife verwenden. Die Quersumme ist ja die Summe aus den individuellen Ziffern einer Zahl. Du musst also irgendwie an die einzelnen Ziffern der Zahl kommen. Hier reicht es, wenn du nur an die niedrigstwertigste Ziffer kommst. Schau dir dazu mal den % Operator an. Dann musst du die ursprüngliche Zahl so reduzieren, dass als nächstes die nächste Zehnerstelle die niedrigstwertigste Ziffer wird. Schau dir dazu mal den / Operator an.
Und das war's dann auch schon.


----------



## noticestonez (19. Dez 2018)

Danke


----------



## krgewb (23. Dez 2018)

Hast du es geschafft?


----------



## ocsme (20. Jan 2019)

Hat es sicherlich hin bekommen 
Doch um den Post zu vervollständigen mal schnell runter geschrieben:

```
public static int quersumme(int q) {
        int ergebnis=0;
       
        while(q>0) {
            ergebnis+=q%10;
            q/=10;
        }
       
        return ergebnis;
       
    }
```

LG


----------

